# A few new summer soaps!



## TVivian (Jun 29, 2015)

Scented with watermelon of course! 

The next 2 soaps are each scented with a random mix of fragrance samples I've received from BB and WSP. I had so many that I was able to group them into categories, the first one is a mix of fruit scents, the next is a mix of floral-ish scents. Both turned out good, surprisingly!


----------



## osso (Jun 29, 2015)

Love your soaps and your photos


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 29, 2015)

The watermelon soap is fabulous.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 29, 2015)

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh man, just gorgeous!!!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 30, 2015)

I love them all, TVivian! You do such beautiful work! :clap:


----------



## soapmage (Jun 30, 2015)

Those are gorgeous, I especially love the second one!


----------



## TVivian (Jun 30, 2015)

Awe thanks guys!!


----------



## TVivian (Jun 30, 2015)

soapmage said:


> Those are gorgeous, I especially love the second one!




Thank you! I posted a video on YouTube of the making of that one if you, or anyone else would like to see  

http://youtu.be/F1m9azMAeIM


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 30, 2015)

They all turned out awesome.  Very nice!


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 30, 2015)

So pretty, I especially love how the black in the middle soap sets off the other colors. Nice work!


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jun 30, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 30, 2015)

They are all lovely. I like the bottom one best. So elegant!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 30, 2015)

I really love the top one. It looks so juicy!


----------



## soapswirl (Jun 30, 2015)

All beautiful! Love the watermelon one, very clever!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks again all! 

That watermelon fragrance was crazy to work with! I basically had to pack the layers into the mold! If you look closely you can see the pattern in the bars that is similar to an HP soap. It really seized up!


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

Lovely color combos. Love the green one best.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jul 1, 2015)

Those are gorgeous! And I also loved the video you posted.  Was very excited to see that last night.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jul 1, 2015)

Very slick.


----------



## Judiraz (Jul 1, 2015)

I really like all three but your photo work is impressive. I think I need lessons.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful soap always makes me smile. Thanks TVivian!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 2, 2015)

Someday I will be half as good as that! Beautiful Soaps!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 2, 2015)

Love the watermelon - so summery!!

And I adore your swirl against the green


----------



## cgpeanut (Jul 2, 2015)

love them my favorite is the 2nd one. although the yellow one is gorgeous too.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 2, 2015)

That's a great video.  Thanks for posting.  What is your swirling tool made out of?


----------



## MsDee (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Your soaps turned out Great!! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh wow these are really cute!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 5, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> That's a great video.  Thanks for posting.  What is your swirling tool made out of?




Theresa, I made that tool out of a plastic tube and some vinyl covered electrical wire that fit perfectly into the tube. It's floppy and doesn't work how I want it to. I bought some stainless steel rods that I need to bend to fit perfectly in my molds, but I haven't figured out how to bend them yet!


----------



## houseofwool (Jul 6, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Theresa, I made that tool out of a plastic tube and some vinyl covered electrical wire that fit perfectly into the tube. It's floppy and doesn't work how I want it to. I bought some stainless steel rods that I need to bend to fit perfectly in my molds, but I haven't figured out how to bend them yet!




Heat the part you want to bend on your stove. I've done it with vintage knitting needles that were bent using a gas stove.


----------



## seven (Jul 9, 2015)

Tania, i always love your creations... Nice to see you again


----------

